# Black Women And Children Being Evicted In A Pandemic.



## Kanky (Jul 8, 2020)

Long article here. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53088352#click=https://t.co/yipGqTWYvr

As evictions, both legal and illegal, ramp up in the United States they are likely to disproportionately impact a population that has already been devastated by the coronavirus - African Americans.

Before the pandemic, research showed that of the 2.3 million evictions that take place each year (about four per minute), they disproportionately impacted black families, particularly low-income, black women. In 17 states, black women are twice as likely to be evicted as white renters, according to statistics from the American Civil Liberties Union. 

"The most common client we have is a black single mom," said Erica Taylor, director of the Saturday Lawyer Program at the Atlanta Volunteer Lawyers Foundation, which provides free legal representation to indigent clients.

Atlanta is located in Fulton County, Georgia, which is about 45% black, and where there are 2,000 pending eviction cases. Eviction Lab's previous research found that evictions were most prevalent in cities in the southeast region of the country, and in places where the population was 30% African American or higher.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 8, 2020)

"_Surveys estimated that in the month of May, nearly a third of renters failed to pay their landlords on time, and over half had lost jobs due to the crisis_."

Wow this is a lot of people, most of which will not be able to pay the back rent. There will be a lot of people being thrown out this year.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 9, 2020)

Is there some kind of fund for people in situations like this?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 9, 2020)

This is definitely going to be worse than 2008.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> Is there some kind of fund for people in situations like this?


This is a nationwide issue.  The government would need to step in.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 9, 2020)

I read an article that said 25 percent of people in the city of NY didn’t pay their rent. This is going to require federal intervention but I doubt 45 is concerned with the average American


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2020)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I read an article that said 25 percent of people in the city of NY didn’t pay their rent. This is going to require federal intervention but I doubt 45 is concerned with the average American


I knew my landlord wasn’t about that non-payment life. I was not about to play the game with them. There are a lot of people (women) out here that literally don’t have the support or funds to pay, as well as pay for food, utilities, etc..  people are at home and eating more food and use more household supplies. People always have ideas on how others should have managed their money until they experience poverty or loss of income for themselves  in this day and age.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 9, 2020)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I read an article that said 25 percent of people in the city of NY didn’t pay their rent. This is going to require federal intervention but I doubt 45 is concerned with the average American



I don't think that the Trump Administration is going to do anything about it. They seem ready to just let things fall apart. Especially if they can blame the mess on Democratic Party politicians.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 9, 2020)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> This is definitely going to be worse than 2008.



Most of those people in 2008 couldn't pay their ballooning mortgage rates, but they could still afford to rent something. 
This time a lot more people have lost jobs and still haven't been rehired. Sadly many will not for quite sometime. 

I'm currently in grad school for Finance. With they way companies are run in the US, there will be many more closing their businesses because they won't be able to recover from the hit of the prolonged period of decreased sales/revenue.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm scared for masses of people who are penniless right now. They gave no real relief to people, they just postponed bills as they accrue. We are starting to see the US for what it truly is. I am preparing myself to witness a nightmare if we don't find some way to help these people.


----------



## Keen (Jul 9, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I knew my landlord wasn’t about that non-payment life. I was not about to play the game with them. There are a lot of people (women) out here that literally don’t have the support or funds to pay, as well as pay for food, utilities, etc..  people are at home and eating more food and use more household supplies. People always have ideas on how others should have managed their money until they experience poverty or loss of income for themselves  in this day and age.



In the beginning of the pandemic, there was a group of people encouraging people not to pay rent just to stick it to the landlords.  

Well, some people really can’t pay and will be devastated.  The government will need to intervene.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 9, 2020)

Gin&Tonic said:


> I'm scared for masses of people who are penniless right now. They gave no real relief to people, they just postponed bills as they accrue. We are starting to see the US for what it truly is. I am preparing myself to witness a nightmare if we don't find some way to help these people.



It is already a mess. When they were showing footage of riots and looting I noticed that every bit of food was cleared off the shelves. People who are looting for the fun of it don’t usually bother stealing the canned goods and cereal. Food bank lines are still miles long.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Jul 11, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I knew my landlord wasn’t about that non-payment life. I was not about to play the game with them. There are a lot of people (women) out here that literally don’t have the support or funds to pay, as well as pay for food, utilities, etc..  people are at home and eating more food and use more household supplies. People always have ideas on how others should have managed their money until they experience poverty or loss of income for themselves  in this day and age.


Amen..amen.  Don't I know this 100 fold.  It can happen at the blink of an eye.  One day you can get anything you need the next day you're struggling to rub 2 pennies together to try and make a fire.  Its devestating all around.
Its painful, hurtful and not helpful when people say well you just didn't save or manage your money right.  For some yeah could of done better but for a lot that's just not the case.
So much can happen out of your control and fast.  You gotta make decisions that will get you through the day and worry about the future later.
Ok breathe.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 11, 2020)

Jmartjrmd said:


> Amen..amen.  Don't I know this 100 fold.  It can happen at the blink of an eye.  One day you can get anything you need the next day you're struggling to rub 2 pennies together to try and make a fire.  Its devestating all around.
> Its painful, hurtful and not helpful when people say well you just didn't save or manage your money right.  For some yeah could of done better but for a lot that's just not the case.
> So much can happen out of your control and fast.  You gotta make decisions that will get you through the day and worry about the future later.
> Ok breathe.


 
Unfortunately it is typical for Americans not to have savings, but yes, black women who are in this situation will be blamed for it. 

https://www.gobankingrates.com/saving-money/savings-advice/americans-have-less-than-1000-in-savings/


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Jul 11, 2020)

Kanky said:


> Unfortunately it is typical for Americans not to have savings, but yes, black women who are in this situation will be blamed for it.
> 
> https://www.gobankingrates.com/saving-money/savings-advice/americans-have-less-than-1000-in-savings/


I understand.  I rang the savings bell in a mostly black facebook group and got roasted lol.  
  I know when you're not making much to begin with it's hard to build up enough savings to last a true emergency.
I just know for me, my family was as helpful as they could be but for some reason couldn't understand where the money went and how quickly.  Things were so bad it was like turning on a faucet and watching money pour down the drain.
My husband and I had every intention of him being around for the rebuild so we drained our resources to do what we needed to do.  He died anyway. 
Me getting deathly ill only added to what was already going on.  
We both had high paying jobs, 401ks, stock portfolios, savings, our home, cars and multiple degrees.  All that was no match for the hurricane that tore through our lives.  
I'm trying to rebuild now but with eyes wide open.  It's hard, it's scary and that how can I survive today feeling is suffocating.


----------



## Transformer (Jul 26, 2020)

I have a sister that is a GAMBLER.  She lost her house of 35 years in 2010 because she is a GAMBLER.  Anyhoo, she has been renting but has decided not to pay......using the POTENTIAL loss of her job due to COVID.

What she wants is to move in with her daughter that owns a house.  My niece allowed her to live with her for nearly two years but she was an awful roommate. “I’m not going to pay any rent here because I’m your mother, I use only one bedroom and there are two more empty bedrooms using utilities, and I helped you with your son when your ex-husband went to drug rehab”—-she didn’t help with crap. My great nephew is now in the military and she requested that he make her a dependent and provide her a monthly allotment because she raised him like he was her son—-did not.  She called that boy every ugly name in the dictionary because he was shy and awkward, he was 6”4 by age  13–he’s 6’7” now.

They had to part ways when my niece found out that she was asking her dates to “loan” her money because she is a GAMBLER.  Family members are through with her because she is a GAMBLER.  Last week she pawn a Blue-Ray player for $14 because she is a GAMBLER, then told my niece she couldn’t pay her basic senior citizen limited channels cable bill.

I’m sure she has been gambling with the rent money.  We are all prepared to give her the addresses of homeless shelters.  She will call us up and say that she doesn’t have money for food and then get pissed when we purchased a grocery store gift card.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 27, 2020)

They cut off the $600 pandemic unemployment insurance and the moratoriums on evictions are being lifted while black women still have the highest rate of unemployment. This is going to be a mess for a lot of folks.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 27, 2020)

Transformer said:


> I have a sister that is a GAMBLER.  She lost her house of 35 years in 2010 because she is a GAMBLER.  Anyhoo, she has been renting but has decided not to pay......using the POTENTIAL loss of her job due to COVID.
> 
> What she wants is to move in with her daughter that owns a house.  My niece allowed her to live with her for nearly two years but she was an awful roommate. “I’m not going to pay any rent here because I’m your mother, I use only one bedroom and there are two more empty bedrooms using utilities, and I helped you with your son when your ex-husband went to drug rehab”—-she didn’t help with crap. My great nephew is now in the military and she requested that he make her a dependent and provide her a monthly allotment because she raised him like he was her son—-did not.  She called that boy every ugly name in the dictionary because he was shy and awkward, he was 6”4 by age  13–he’s 6’7” now.
> 
> ...


This is unfortunate. She needs to go to Gamblers Anonymous ASAP.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 31, 2020)

nycutiepie said:


> This is unfortunate. She needs to go to Gamblers Anonymous ASAP.



Gamblers Anonymous is for those who want to get help and get better.  She so doesn't.  My goodness....what a leach and negative energy.  I couldn't help such person relative or not....


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 1, 2020)

This thread makes me count my blessings. When I hear about evictions,  unemployment claims, virus stats, election shenanigans, etc it’s very disheartening. Life happens to all of us whether we’re ready or not.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 1, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> Is there some kind of fund for people in situations like this?


A few places may offer some assistance. A few cities, counties, even states. Very piecemeal. The amount of money needed to cover these missed rent payments would be enormous.

It's interesting, because I just heard that the average income went up during the pandemic because the federal addition to unemployment was so high, an extra $600/week on top of state unemployment. If it looks like this with that extra money, what will it look like once that money stops?

A big question, though, is who the landlords are going to replace their tenants with, if they kick them out.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 1, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> A few places may offer some assistance. A few cities, counties, even states. Very piecemeal. The amount of money needed to cover these missed rent payments would be enormous.
> 
> It's interesting, because I just heard that the average income went up during the pandemic because the federal addition to unemployment was so high, an extra $600/week on top of state unemployment. If it looks like this with that extra money, what will it look like once that money stops?
> 
> A big question, though, is who the landlords are going to replace their tenants with, if they kick them out.


I had a property that was empty for a few months while repairs were made and found a new renter within 2 days of listing it. I raised the rent too.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 1, 2020)

Kanky said:


> I had a property that was empty for a few months while repairs were made and found a new renter within 2 days of listing it. I raised the rent too.


I'm sure that it will work out for some. But how can it work out for the masses? If most people are not paying their rent because they cannot, and unemployment is high, and there are fewer people this year that can afford rent than people who could afford rent last year, the numbers would just say that there are going to be fewer viable tenants. Some landlords will be able to get new tenants, but not all.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 2, 2020)

Was having a conversation with my sister about this, bottom line: we as Black people need to create jobs for other Black people. Not saying this is related to racism, because all of us are going through this at the moment. But our group always seems to be hit the hardest, for reasons that are well known to us and have been discussed ad nauseam in the past decades (on this very board). 

What I am saying is not new, but it needs to start being implemented. What I fear is not being able to recuperate from such a disaster within the next 10 - 20 years, which will only further exacerbate the situation for future generations.


----------



## Kalia1 (Aug 2, 2020)

It boggles the mind how we as a country can’t get things in order. From the onset of COVID the basic needs of each an every American whether renter or homeowner should have been scrutinized and a sound plan implemented. It’s like we complicate matters by placing band-aids instead of fully healing a problem. 

Whether the powers that be foresaw this pandemic raging full speed ahead into 2020 or not they should have taken into consideration the BASIC needs of the people which include housing. In my humble opinion not one person should face eviction based on COVID. 

Housing agencies need to step up and give assistance to those in need. How in the world can we begin to fill up shelters in the midst of a pandemic? Wouldn’t it be feasible to keep families in their homes?!?

I hate to think or say it but I’m sincerely starting to believe that the powers that be have solutions yet are selectively acting dumb because who is in position to benefit the most doesn’t look like them.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 2, 2020)

Kalia1 said:


> It boggles the mind how we as a country can’t get things in order. From the onset of COVID the basic needs of each an every American whether renter or homeowner should have been scrutinized and a sound plan implemented. It’s like we complicate matters by placing band-aids instead of fully healing a problem.
> 
> Whether the powers that be foresaw this pandemic raging full speed ahead into 2020 or not they should have taken into consideration the BASIC needs of the people which include housing. In my humble opinion not one person should face eviction based on COVID.
> 
> ...



This is a soft genocide.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 8, 2020)

Kanky said:


> This is a soft genocide.



Is anyone talking about this on YouTube?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

in NJ here they cant evict you.  They have kept that in place.


 I know a lady that has been trying to evict her ex since Dec of 2019 and by law she cant.  She has to keep letting him in ,even though he isnt on her lease.


----------



## Keen (Aug 10, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> I'm sure that it will work out for some. But how can it work out for the masses? If most people are not paying their rent because they cannot, and unemployment is high, and there are fewer people this year that can afford rent than people who could afford rent last year, the numbers would just say that there are going to be fewer viable tenants. Some landlords will be able to get new tenants, but not all.



It's cheaper to keep your unit empty than to have a nonpaying tenant. If you have a nice unit in a great location, you will not have issue finding good tenants.


----------



## Keen (Aug 10, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> in NJ here they cant evict you.  They have kept that in place.
> 
> 
> I know a lady that has been trying to evict her ex since Dec of 2019 and by law she cant.  She has to keep letting him in ,even though he isnt on her lease.


Most states have eviction moratorium. Starting this month, Florida only make the moratorium applicable to people who can prove they lost their job AND the unemployment received is not enough to cover rent. That's how it should have been from the start of the pandemic. Those people should get additional assistance.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

Keen said:


> It's cheaper to keep your unit empty than to have a nonpaying tenant. If you have a nice unit in a great location, you will not have issue finding good tenants.


I believe that only if you own it and don’t have a mortgage on it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

Keen said:


> Most states have eviction moratorium. Starting this month, Florida only make the moratorium applicable to people who can prove they lost their job AND the unemployment received is not enough to cover rent. That's how it should have been from the start of the pandemic. Those people should get additional assistance.


There are women that can’t work due to childcare. I know someone that has to go back out in the field and doesn’t have someone to homeschool her daughter or afford daycare.


----------



## Keen (Aug 10, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I believe that will only if you own it and don’t have a mortgage on it.


Nope.  Whether there’s a non paying tenant or an empty unit, the mortgage needs to be paid.  It’s expensive to evict someone.  That’s added cost.  The longer they go without paying, the least likely you are to get your money.  You can get a judgement and never collect a dime.   You are on the hook for maintenance even if the tenant owes months.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

Keen said:


> Nope.  Whether there’s a non paying tenant or an empty unit, the mortgage needs to be paid.  It’s expensive to evict someone.  That’s added cost.  The longer they go without paying, the least likely you are to get your money.  You can get a judgement and never collect a dime.   You are on the hook for maintenance even if the tenant owes months.


I get what you are saying. It is cheaper than a non-paying tenant.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 11, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> in NJ here they cant evict you.  They have kept that in place.
> 
> 
> I know a lady that has been trying to evict her ex since Dec of 2019 and by law she cant.  She has to keep letting him in ,even though he isnt on her lease.



 Can you explain this further please? How long were they in a relationship? Why cant she evict him? Is he paying her (i assume he isnt). What's the law if you break up with somebody, how long can the other person continue to live in the same house?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 11, 2020)

dancinstallion said:


> Can you explain this further please? How long were they in a relationship? Why cant she evict him? Is he paying her (i assume he isnt). What's the law if you break up with somebody, how long can the other person continue to live in the same house?



They were in a relationship 2-3 years. He changed his drivers license to her address. His mail comes there. He has clothes.  She wanted to dissolve the relationship. She asked that he pay her 100 every 2 weeks so he can save to move. Hes not doing that.  He stays out all night and comes back when shes at work sometimes.  All type of drama.

The police station told her she has to take him to eviction court. Because you cant evict someone here during covid it has to be a serious reason to evict him.  Harm or Threat basically.   So, theres a long wait for evictions filings. @dancinstallion


----------



## awhyley (Aug 11, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> He changed his drivers license to her address.



I have some serious misgivings about people changing/updating their mailing addresses, esp. when it can be done so easily.  I'm not sure how it works behind the scenes, but is someone (i.e. roommate, etc.), alerted when someone does this?  Or do they just see the mail coming through? Can someone protest this beforehand/afterwards? Does the requesting party have to show proof, (like a rental or lease agreement), or something?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 11, 2020)

awhyley said:


> I have some serious misgivings about people changing/updating their mailing addresses, esp. when it can be done so easily.  I'm not sure how it works behind the scenes, but is someone (i.e. roommate, etc.), alerted when someone does this?  Or do they just see the mail coming through? Can someone protest this beforehand/afterwards? Does the requesting party have to show proof, (like a rental or lease agreement), or something?



You can do it online.  The only way the person knows is if they see the new start date mail that comes and of course if the person starts getting mail there @awhyley


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 11, 2020)

awhyley said:


> I have some serious misgivings about people changing/updating their mailing addresses, esp. when it can be done so easily.  I'm not sure how it works behind the scenes, but is someone (i.e. roommate, etc.), alerted when someone does this?  Or do they just see the mail coming through? Can someone protest this beforehand/afterwards? Does the requesting party have to show proof, (like a rental or lease agreement), or something?


You can return to sender and state the person doesn’t live there.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 10, 2020)

Federal intervention is going to be imperative here. I predict even the most progressive, Dem-controlled states and cities will be implementing austerity measures soon as they take stock of their budgetary shortfalls.

also, single Black women need to be VERY prudent with their fertility choices for the next few years. That no wedding, no womb needs to be revived.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 13, 2020)

The reason squatters can get away with long term squatting is because they start having their mail come and then change their ID to said address. One guy paid a squatting family of 10 who had dragged in a moonshine machine on his vacation beach property in NJ over $6000 because he found them squatting in it. There were like kids and a whole family there. They were really nice but refused to leave. He would come and yell (they changed the locks) and harass them and they'd call the police and he would be escorted off HIS property in tears because of the injustice. The cops had no resolution for him bc of "Squatters Rights." He bit the bullet and cash won out. He had a moving company come pick up their stuff and gave them cash and it took them wherever they wanted but they were out. 

What the girl with the ex- needs to do is maybe have an additional person move there to possibly crowd him out. She seems to have missed the opportunity to change the locks. But he is basically a squatting homeless bum. She can also look to simply sell her home as well or play the long game...be patient. She should also create a "lease" for him as a tenant as well. She needs to simply keep putting pressure on him. The day he agrees to move, she needs to change the locks and have a sheriff HELP him move. It will be expensive but her peace of mind will be intact. Cause I know I'd be stressed.


----------



## Keen (Sep 13, 2020)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The reason squatters can get away with long term squatting is because they start having their mail come and then change their ID to said address. One guy paid a squatting family of 10 who had dragged in a moonshine machine on his vacation beach property in NJ over $6000 because he found them squatting in it. There were like kids and a whole family there. They were really nice but refused to leave. He would come and yell (they changed the locks) and harass them and they'd call the police and he would be escorted off HIS property in tears because of the injustice. The cops had no resolution for him bc of "Squatters Rights." He bit the bullet and cash won out. He had a moving company come pick up their stuff and gave them cash and it took them wherever they wanted but they were out.
> 
> What the girl with the ex- needs to do is maybe have an additional person move there to possibly crowd him out. She seems to have missed the opportunity to change the locks. But he is basically a squatting homeless bum. She can also look to simply sell her home as well or play the long game...be patient. She should also create a "lease" for him as a tenant as well. She needs to simply keep putting pressure on him. The day he agrees to move, she needs to change the locks and have a sheriff HELP him move. It will be expensive but her peace of mind will be intact. Cause I know I'd be stressed.



Sometimes I get accused of being part of the system trying to hold people down.  But it takes one bad apple to spoil the bunch.  I look at credit and recent criminal history.  It makes no sense someone can move in your property without your consent but you can’t kick them out.  I would rather spend that $6K on attorney fees.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 13, 2020)

Keen said:


> Sometimes I get accused of being part of the system trying to hold people down.  But it takes one bad apple to spoil the bunch.  I look at credit and recent criminal history.  It makes no sense someone can move in your property without your consent but you can’t kick them out.  I would rather spend that $6K on attorney fees.


This is the dark side of shacking and having people leave their toothbrush at your house.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 18, 2020)

Transformer said:


> I have a sister that is a GAMBLER.  She lost her house of 35 years in 2010 because she is a GAMBLER.  Anyhoo, she has been renting but has decided not to pay......using the POTENTIAL loss of her job due to COVID.
> 
> What she wants is to move in with her daughter that owns a house.  My niece allowed her to live with her for nearly two years but she was an awful roommate. “I’m not going to pay any rent here because I’m your mother, I use only one bedroom and there are two more empty bedrooms using utilities, and I helped you with your son when your ex-husband went to drug rehab”—-she didn’t help with crap. My great nephew is now in the military and she requested that he make her a dependent and provide her a monthly allotment because she raised him like he was her son—-did not.  She called that boy every ugly name in the dictionary because he was shy and awkward, he was 6”4 by age  13–he’s 6’7” now.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to try to tag everyone with this...  but down here, people were not paying their rent but going to Target, Best Buy, and Walmart and buying 60" and 72" TV's.  Their landlords went down to the court house THE DAY they eviction moratorium expired.  I wonder where they're plugging in those big TV's now!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 18, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> A few places may offer some assistance. A few cities, counties, even states. Very piecemeal. The amount of money needed to cover these missed rent payments would be enormous.
> 
> It's interesting, because I just heard that the average income went up during the pandemic because the federal addition to unemployment was so high, an extra $600/week on top of state unemployment. If it looks like this with that extra money, what will it look like once that money stops?
> 
> A big question, though, is who the landlords are going to replace their tenants with, if they kick them out.



See...  and if they had half a brain, they would have kept paying their bills and socked some of that aside for the future.  I know two people who are using the interest free period on their students loans to knock out a chunk of that debt before they start attaching interest again!


----------



## Kanky (Sep 18, 2020)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I'm not going to try to tag everyone with this...  but down here, people were not paying their rent but going to Target, Best Buy, and Walmart and buying 60" and 72" TV's.  Their landlords went down to the court house THE DAY they eviction moratorium expired.  I wonder where they're plugging in those big TV's now!


 There are always anecdotal accusations that black people who are poor are not managing their money properly. TVs are not particularly expensive and they are a one time expense at that. More relevant might be the number of people who were laid off, applied for unemployment insurance and were denied or the number of people who have yet to receive a dime from their claims.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 18, 2020)

_But, just like the virus's outsize impact on the health of communities of color, the unemployment crisis is in a number of ways worse among Black Americans, who are disproportionately more likely to be unemployed but are also least likely to receive jobless benefits. *Just 13% of Black people out of work from April to June received unemployment benefits, compared with 24% of White workers, 22% of Hispanic workers and 18% of workers of other races, *according to an analysis completed by Nyanya Browne and William Spriggs of Howard University using national survey data from the National Opinion Research Center at the University of Chicago._



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/09/01/just-13percent-of-black-people-out-of-work-get-pandemic-unemployment-benefits.html


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 18, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> in NJ here they cant evict you.  They have kept that in place.
> 
> 
> I know a lady that has been trying to evict her ex since Dec of 2019 and by law she cant.  She has to keep letting him in ,even though he isnt on her lease.



Some people are being illegally evicted, dispute state laws and moratoriums. For people with obvious financial struggles, and limited to zero access to resources, there’s not much they can do if their landlord locks them out, legal or not.  

The lady you know, _could_ get her ex out, but she’s choosing to abide by the law. These landlords are choosing to get the tenants out, and worry about the legal ramifications later. 

********
I think it was obvious to everyone that something more needed to be done about rents besides just a moratorium. Let’s say all landlords even decided to play along— once the ban is lifted, as it already has in some states, where the hell were people suddenly supposed to get thousands of dollars to pay back rent??


----------



## Kanky (Sep 18, 2020)

Keen said:


> Sometimes I get accused of being part of the system trying to hold people down.  But it takes one bad apple to spoil the bunch.  I look at credit and recent criminal history.  It makes no sense someone can move in your property without your consent but you can’t kick them out.  I would rather spend that $6K on attorney fees.


I would not worry about being part of the “system.“

My renters are all at least middle class. I am not trying to make other people’s problems my problems and middle class people pay their bills. I’ve not had anyone even be late during this pandemic, much less actually not pay. I took advantage of the mortgage deferment for one property and continued to charge them full rent. Those white folks will be fine. Or not. Don’t really care. But I am not interested in any scenario where white folks are living rent free off my hard work like I am mammy the slave woman here to make their lives more comfortable.


----------



## Keen (Sep 18, 2020)

Kanky said:


> I would not worry about being part of the “system.“
> 
> My renters are all at least middle class. I am not trying to make other people’s problems my problems and middle class people pay their bills. I’ve not had anyone even be late during this pandemic, much less actually not pay. I took advantage of the mortgage deferment for one property and continued to charge them full rent. Those white folks will be fine. Or not. Don’t really care. But I am not interested in any scenario where white folks are living rent free off my hard work like I am mammy the slave woman here to make their lives more comfortable.


Let me know how that mortgage deferment turns out for you.  I’m wondering if people will be forced to modification with the interests being added to principal


----------



## Kanky (Sep 24, 2020)

They are starting to write articles about hungry white women and kids so I’m betting that financial  assistance will be coming soon.








						She lost her job in the pandemic. She can't even afford the dollar store to feed her kids
					

When Lauren Bell lost her high-paying job because of the coronavirus pandemic, she found herself in a position she never thought she'd be in.




					www.cnn.com


----------

